# Recover Overpaid PAYE



## Lobby (26 Nov 2009)

I'm self employed (well its a Ltd Co.) and for the last few years have paid myself, say 5K per month - gross. And had been doing so this year.

That is, until July when it just wasn't feasible. However, for Jan thru July I had paid my monthly PAYE/PRSI based on a 60K income (5 x 12). I've paid myself 0 since then and won't pay myself in Dec either.

So I've paid myself 35K, but paid PAYE/PRSI based on a 60K projection, i.e. I've overpaid PAYE/PRSI.

Whats the best way to get the overpaid PAYE back? Do I need to wait until the P35 is done in January? (I also assume PRSI is fine as its based on gross and not adjuested by Tax free allowances etc so what I've paid is correct.)


----------



## jack2009 (26 Nov 2009)

Submit amended P.30's to the Revenue showing the correct amounts.  You might be better to offset the liability against current future liabilities as sometimes the Revenue can be slow to issue refunds.


----------



## Lobby (27 Nov 2009)

The ROS P30 doesn't allow negative amounts. 

I'll probably have to wait for the end of year P35.


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Nov 2009)

You could file amended P30s with nil amounts on but that would not mean they wold do a refund. Normally PAYE/PRSI no refunded during the year. You will get a refund on the P-35 ok. HOwever you may get an enquiry as to why it's so large before they repay it.


----------



## Tipptop (5 Dec 2009)

I overpaid PAYE before and when i copped it I just sent back a nil return for 2 months and put a note into the envelope saying what had happened. They didn't question it


----------



## Sconhome (6 Dec 2009)

Very similar situation but am waiting on a refund 6 months. Very slow to pay PAYE / PRSI refunds. Accountant has been told may take up to 8 months!! Revenue must be very busy trying to find money.


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Dec 2009)

Sconhome said:


> Very similar situation but am waiting on a refund 6 months. Very slow to pay PAYE / PRSI refunds. Accountant has been told may take up to 8 months!! Revenue must be very busy trying to find money.


 
You will not normally get a PAYE/PRSI refund during the course of the current year. It will usually only be done on filing the P-35 end of year return. What did you file to expect a refund during the course of the current year?


----------



## Sconhome (7 Dec 2009)

Its off last years returns for 07-08. There was some overpayment on the P35, I'm not 100% sure how it came about.


----------

